# Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bulls



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings: Tonight's game



> *KINGS (18-24) AT SEATTLE (9-34)
> 
> Tipoff:* 6 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings win! K-Mart wins it at the buzzer!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pauKlO9NH-8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pauKlO9NH-8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3218144"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3218144" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

ARHHHHHH :azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

kings.com



> *Wednesday: Kings vs. Bobcats *- "They're a young and active team," Kings head coach Reggie Theus said of the Bobcats. "Sam (Vincent) has them playing hard. They have guys that can stretch the floor in Jason Richardson and Matt Carroll and they also have Emeka Okafor in the post, so they're a dangerous team. And of course, (former Kings forward Gerald) Wallace is also playing well for them."
> 
> *Did you know?*
> Theus and Bobcats head coach Sam Vincent were teammates on the 1989-90 Orlando Magic team. That season Theus averaged 18.9 points and 5.4 assists, while Vincent averaged 11.2 points and 5.6 assists per game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings are winning 55-52 at the half. They are beating them on the boards, but the Bobcats are shooting the hell out of the ball.....58%, 6 threes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings win 105-91.

Brad Miller; 22 Points, 21 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 3 Blocks. First 20 rebound game for a King in 7 years :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Upstart Hornets to present many challenges today



> The New Orleans Hornets have surprised many teams this season. The Kings are not among them.
> 
> "When you analyze their team, they got all the elements," Kings coach Reggie Theus said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings are beating the best team in the west 34-19 after 1 quarter. Peja and BJax got nice ovations.

Looks like Artest is trying to up his trade stock...9 points 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

43-21!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

At the half;

Kings 66
Hornets 44

Best ball movement and defense I've seen them play in forever.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings win 112-103. Damn solid win.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings are the ones doing the stinging: They get back at Hornets



> But the Kings returned the favor rather than repeating the horror film Friday night at Arco Arena, winning 112-103 in a game that showed how much things have changed.
> 
> For starters, they had their starters, as Ron Artest was no longer serving a league suspension and Mike Bibby was long since back from his thumb injury. They had the Hornets on their heels in the first half, leading by 26 at one point, as New Orleans misfired on 18 of its first 27 shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*








vs.













> The Kings have won 15 of the last 17 meetings against the Bulls. Tonight's contest is the second of back-to-back games for the Kings. It also marks the second of three times this season the Kings will play two home games in consecutive nights. The Kings split the first home-home go-round versus the Cavs (loss) and Timberwolves (win). The Kings next home-home set comes in April as the Kings face the Blazers and Hornets on April 11th and 12th, respectively.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kmart starting nice. 9 points, has made all 4 of his shots.

19-19.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

Kings win 105-101! Miller had another monster 20/20 game.

4 straight wins, only 2 wins away from .500!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread for the week of 1/27: Kings @ Seattle, vs. Bobcats, Hornets, and Bull*

This dunk pretty much sealed it for the Kings:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rlyLROpuVlU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rlyLROpuVlU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

